# WOW Templates



## Dryadris (19. Juni 2008)

*Cataclysm Template für Joomla 1.5
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Details*: Template für Joomla im Cataclysm Style. Im Header befinden sich die beiden neuen Klassen Goblin und Worgen sowie der neue Bösewicht Deathwing.
*Extras:* Header als bearbeitbare PSD Datei, inkl. den im Header verwendeten Schriftfont

*Minimalste Auflösung:* 1240px
*Optimale Auflösung:* 1680px
*Maximale Auflösung:* 1920px
*Download: Klick hier
Demo: Hier
*


----------



## Las Fortunas (19. Juni 2008)

So leid es mir tut, aber leider hauen die links zur vorschau leider nicht hin. Ich werde auf eine leere seite weitergeleitet.


----------



## Zoidee (19. Juni 2008)

huhu. sind dir echt gut gelungen. 
einzige kleine verbesserung beim WotLK: beim footer und header03 evtl einen weichzeichner/kantenglättung an den rändern benutzen. da siehts noch bissl "unsauber" ausgeschnitten aus ^^
ansonsten wirklich großes lob! sieht sehr sehr gut aus


----------



## Shadlyin (19. Juni 2008)

schön zu sehen, dass es noch Gamer gibt, die auch ihre Zeit sinnvoll am Rechenr verwenden und ihre Arbeit auch noch mit anderen teilen.
Sehr schön, großes Lob.


----------



## Nikolaj91 (19. Juni 2008)

kommt es nur mir so vor oder ist die Templatedemo von WotLK die selbe wie die von der Allianz???
ansonsten sauber gemacht!!!
aber einige kleine details haste wohl übersehen^^, sind aber nur kleinigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (19. Juni 2008)

Jo gefällt mir sehr gut besonders das Wotlk tamplate...werd mir das auch ma übernehmen wenn ich mir ne site aufbaue...


----------



## Dryadris (19. Juni 2008)

@Nikolaj91

Es ist die gleiche Seite, aber im Menü kann man das andere Template auswählen und dann hin und her wechseln ^^
Aber sag ruhig die Kleinigkeiten die dir aufgefallen sind, weil kann gut sein, dass ich da was übersehen habe. Werkel ja meist immer Nachts an solchen Sachen, da kann im Halbschlaf locker mal was daneben gehen ^^


@Zoidee

Vielleicht sollte ich manche Grafiken nochmals anschauen bevor ich sie einpacke, aber man möge es mir verzeihen, es war irgendwann 5 Uhr morgens wo es soweit war *lach*
Aber da ich die psd's noch hab, werd ich da mal rüberfummeln und dann die Zip entsprechend updaten. Mehrere Augen sehen halt doch immer mehr als nur zwei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Las Fortunas

Ja vorher hatte das Buffedforum etwas gegen den ursprünglichen Link und hat mir den immer abgeändert. Musste da jetzt ein wenig tricksen. Guck mal obs tut, ansonsten kann ich dir den Link den das Forum nicht mag, auch per PM schicken


@Shadlyin

Über sinnvoll oder nicht läßt sich bei sowas immer gerne streiten, aber ich vergrab mich manchmal lieber in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, als jetzt ingame irgendwelche Sachen zu farmen. Bei farmen lerne ich nichts, beim rumwerkeln in zb Photoshop dann doch wesentlich mehr. 
Ich teile gerne die Sachen die ich gemacht habe und freue mich immer über Lob, genauso wie ich mich über Kritik freue. Nur durch konstruktive Kritik kann man besser werden und wenn es jemand gebrauchen kann ist es allemal besser, als wenn es bei mir daheim auf der Festplatte verstaubt *g*


----------



## larrifarri (6. Juli 2008)

larso schrieb:


> außerdem ich bin 12 ... lerne das grade noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich dir!

Ich habe noch eine Frage , mit welchem programm wurden die bilder bearbeitet?
Also der Header u.sw.


----------



## Pàscal1 (6. Juli 2008)

larrifarri schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir!
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Frage , mit welchem programm wurden die bilder bearbeitet?
> Also der Header u.sw.



er redet von .psd dateien, daher gehe ich davon aus dass er es mit Photoshop bearbeitet hat.

achja larso: Report wegen 2* Doppelpost und 1* dreifachpost

dein Privateserver gequake will hier sowieso niemand hören.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juli 2008)

- Thread ins Guideforum verschoben
- Privatservergelaber gelöscht


----------



## Breglia (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Also ich find die Templates ganz net aber das ist mir alles zu viel gespiele (Bunt). 

Ich versuch mich auch immer an neuen Sachen, habe für unsere Gilde folgendes gebastelt. www.sua-sponte.de.pl

Und hier eine Flashseite die mal erstellt hatte, da aber das bearbeiten und verwalten der seite mir zu viel arbeit gemacht hat, habe ich sie geschlossen.

www.breglia.de.pl


----------



## Templer2k (1. November 2008)

@   Dryadris   sie haben Post

Super Design gefällt mir sehr gut, nicht zu düster usw.


----------



## Doomsta (12. November 2008)

kann mir jemand des untere template noch mal uploaden?


----------



## Chaosdragen (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo das seht alles sehr gut aus riesen lob aber leider kan ich keine der 2 sachen runter laden kan mir einer den richtigen link schicken !


----------



## Dryadris (25. Juni 2010)

Erstmal sorry dass die Links so lange nicht gefunzt haben, aber ich habs einfach immer und immer wieder verrafft die Links zu ändern. Nochmals dickes Sorry, aber jetzt sollte wieder alles funktionieren.
Gleichzeitig möchte ich auch ein neues Template vorstellen, diesesmal für die aktuelle Joomla Version. Irgendwie muss man doch das Raid-Sommerloch kreativ nutzen ^^

*Cataclysm Template für Joomla 1.5
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Details*: Template für Joomla im Cataclysm Style. Im Header befinden sich die beiden neuen Klassen Goblin und Worgen sowie der neue Bösewicht Deathwing.
*Extras:* Header als bearbeitbare PSD Datei, inkl. den im Header verwendeten Schriftfont

*Minimalste Auflösung:* 1240px
*Optimale Auflösung:* 1680px
*Maximale Auflösung:* 1920px

*Download:* Kick hier
*Demo:* Hier

Sollte der DL-Link mal wieder nicht funzen, einfach eine PM schreiben


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2010)

Du hast da nen Fehler in der Domain bei der Live-Demo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist beim Einrichten ein / zu viel drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier: http://mejandora.me.buffed.de/Joomla_neu/index.php funktioniert aber.


----------



## Dryadris (28. Juni 2010)

So wies scheint ist mal wieder die Domain abgesoffen ^^
Und Buffed mag ja gewisse Webspaceanbieter ja nicht wirklich wenn es um Domains geht *sfz*
Vielleicht funzt es ja auch [url="http://www.dryadris.de"]So ^^[/url]


----------

